# This is CTS -kolkata !! wanna join ;)



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

*BA Support for DCU:*

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/6575/image1ei2.jpg

IPDD   Rocking (on chair) --- *I*ts *P*erfect *D*ay *D*reaming

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/4334/image2en4.jpg

*Medical Re-- Thinking: J*

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/3485/image3ja8.jpg

*When The Batch Over Ran:*

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/3720/image4vr7.jpg

*IPRC --- In Process Of Refreshment and Change:*

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/4862/image5fg3.jpg

*PRODUCTION    Productive Support :*

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/5609/image6mp0.jpg

*AND LAST BUT NOT THE LEAST THE MOST HIPED ON CALL SUPPORT
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/6813/image8tc0.jpg


*Source*: Mail..

Sorry if any offense.. just couldn't resist to share this pics with u people *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2007)

lol..poor chaps.
Soon they will be unemployed


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

yup.. they will be fired!


----------

